
The Secrets of the Wood Wide Web - drainge
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-secrets-of-the-wood-wide-web
======
greggman
This was also the topic of last week's Radiolab

[http://www.radiolab.org/story/from-tree-to-shining-
tree/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/from-tree-to-shining-tree/)

~~~
mjs7231
I feel like this is happening a lot more recently. A great episode comes out
on some podcast I'm listening to, then a slew of articles reiterating the same
content comes out the following week. In a way, it feels like theft of
someones hard work at researching a new topic.

~~~
ghaff
I don't know if this was the case here but what happens a lot of the time is
that there's a new book or paper or whatever. Press releases get sent out or
stories are otherwise pitched and you end up with different writers or
producers creating variants of the same story.

------
samatman
On a suspicion, I checked, and yes, this is the son of "morphic resonance"
biologist Rupert Sheldrake.

I'd love to be a fly (agaric) on the wall at one of those family reunions!

~~~
mathgenius
Yes you can. They hold workshops once a year on a small island north of
vancouver. You just missed this years workshop:
[https://hollyhock.ca/programinfo/sheldrake/](https://hollyhock.ca/programinfo/sheldrake/)

------
cyberferret
Very cool. Coincidentally, I watched this fascinating talk by Suzanne Simard
only yesterday, on how trees 'talk' to each other...
[http://www.ted.com/talks/suzanne_simard_how_trees_talk_to_ea...](http://www.ted.com/talks/suzanne_simard_how_trees_talk_to_each_other)

------
XaspR8d
Interesting to see the scientific pursuits of someone I only know through
music! Gentle Mystics is worth checking out -- it's a wild blend of some sort
of alternative electro swing with influences of gypsy jazz, hip hop, and
chiptune.

That said I think I personally prefer the solo work of Merlin's brother and
bandmate Cosmo Sheldrake. You can certainly see the influence of biological
science on his work as well, which includes songs about tardigrades and
pelicans and moss. I'd recommend giving the _Pelicans We_ EP [1] a listen;
it's got some really varied and interesting influences as well.

[1] [https://soundcloud.com/cosmosheldrake/sets/pelicans-we-
ep](https://soundcloud.com/cosmosheldrake/sets/pelicans-we-ep)

------
winkywooster
There's also The Hidden Life of Trees by Peter Wohlleben. There was an article
about it earlier this year. [1]

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/30/world/europe/german-
forest...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/30/world/europe/german-forest-
ranger-finds-that-trees-have-social-networks-too.html)

------
internaut
That is cool.

I hope the authors of Samorost and Botanicula get to see this article, I'm
sure they'll be interested.

------
portlander12345
> Merlin Sheldrake

Nominative determinism.

